# Robbot bottom fed regulated mod



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Hi

I am talking with the lady from Robbot and she told me they have a bottom feed regulated mod in the works




It will be made from a Tin alloy, they will come in a few colors. Black and silver and some more.
It will have 50watt (Original Robbot made chip)
It will run of a single 18650 battery, no onboard charging.
The design might change a bit, but this is what it will look like

Depth 26 mm
Height 72 mm
Width 43 mm

The Mod will take any modified to bottom feed 22mm RDA

I will update with more as i get the specs.

Seems like we have some exiting times ahead

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

This looks interesting. Do you have any more specs on it with regards to estimated dimensions?


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Riddle said:


> This looks interesting. Do you have any more specs on it with regards to estimated dimensions?



I will get them as she tells me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

kimbo said:


> I will get them as she tells me


Thanks @kimbo


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Riddle said:


> Thanks @kimbo



She said she will get it from the engineer a bit later

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/11/14)

Looks like a pretty cool design 

@kimbo I've edited the thread title from "Botton feed regulated mod"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

its amazing how many of these are popping up lately. clear indication of the need for a bf regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> its amazing how many of these are popping up lately. clear indication of the need for a bf regulated mod.


With bf you get the advantages of dripping without the hassle of opening the RDA and actually dripping. 

If I ever go back to non BF it will have to be something with a tank like the big dripper or lemo.


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Riddle said:


> With bf you get the advantages of dripping without the hassle of opening the RDA and actually dripping.
> 
> If I ever go back to non BF it will have to be something with a tank like the big dripper or lemo.


I wouldn't move away from bf . But having a secondary home device such as a dripper I still very much enjoy


----------



## kimbo (25/11/14)

Riddle said:


> This looks interesting. Do you have any more specs on it with regards to estimated dimensions?


Sorry i am only coming back to you now. She tells me it will be the same size as a Hana DNA 30, from Fastech these are 
Depth 26 mm
Height 72 mm
Width 43 mm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (25/11/14)

update in OP


----------



## kimbo (9/12/14)

Some news for Robbot 

This is the pre production photo i got from them 
50 Watt Bottom feed Mod
*RBT Mod*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## LandyMan (9/12/14)

Must say, it looks nice!


----------



## Andre (9/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Some news for Robbot
> 
> This is the pre production photo i got from them
> 50 Watt Bottom feed Mod
> *RBT Mod*​


I like that, might be a better deal for me than the MUI.


----------



## kimbo (9/12/14)

Andre said:


> I like that, might be a better deal for me than the MUI.



@Andre this will only go on sale after xmas


----------



## Andre (9/12/14)

kimbo said:


> @Andre this will only go on sale after xmas


I am in no hurry and actually have enough mech bottom fed mods (Reos). A bottom fed regulated mod will be nice to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (9/12/14)

Interresting any ideas regarding the price?


----------



## kimbo (9/12/14)

Matt said:


> Interresting any ideas regarding the price?



They told me between $60 and $75


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/12/14)

I'm in in the New Year... This sounds good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (9/12/14)

Looks good. Price isn't too bad either.


----------



## Yiannaki (9/12/14)

The biggest question for me here is.... does it come in pink?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/14)

I foresee a awesome group buy to come


----------



## WHeunis (9/12/14)

kimbo said:


> no onboard charging.



What the f....
What is wrong with manufacturers lately?
This is the tenth time or something that an awesome-looking mod peaks my interest, and then that... No USB charging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo (9/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> The biggest question for me here is.... does it come in pink?


 @Yiannaki nothing a can of spray paint cant fix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/1/15)

Any news on this one, @kimbo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (1/1/15)

Hi @Andre all the best for the new year 

Things are a bit slow now, The Chinese have three days of now so i will not be able to get hold of them. Last i heard is that the mods are at the engravers at the moment, when they come back the final tests will be done and then we get the green light.

I really hope that everyone understand that this time of year things are a bit slow, and with the patent thing that delayed the manufacturing a few workdays was lost, but i think everything is on track again and the green light will be there when they come back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (1/1/15)

Sorry i was in KUI mod mode lol

Robbot told me by the new year alll will be done and we can start to buy. Like i said above they have three days leave now so cant get hold of them to ask progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Sorry i was in KUI mod mode lol
> 
> Robbot told me by the new year alll will be done and we can start to buy. Like i said above they have three days leave now so cant get hold of them to ask progress


Thanks, looking forward to your report.


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

This is a nice mod, Has there been more info around this one?

EDIT:

Never mind I opened my eyes and saw @kimbo reply.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (1/1/15)

@kimbo are we going to do a group buy on this too ... and that is me asking pls


----------



## kimbo (1/1/15)

Hi @jtgrey yes there will be. Let me just confim everything when they come back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (1/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Hi @jtgrey yes there will be. Let me just confim everything when they come back


@kimbo put me first on the list pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (1/1/15)

jtgrey said:


> @kimbo put me first on the list pls


 Will do mate, just remind me when i open the group buy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (1/1/15)

Im in too!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

Thanks for all your efforts @kimbo 

I think everyone here is very eager but aware of the current state of things. 2015 "officially" only starts on Monday


----------

